# Help Needed Please. De-Worming After Kidding?



## thailand (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm very new to caring for goats and my doe, Khaleesi, has just kidded 4 days ago. She has pale eyelids so I'm thinking she probably needs de-worming. Unfortunately, I have not yet been able to find any vet here who knows how to do a fecal count, so I am left guessing! 

Hopefully, as funds become available, I will be able to buy myself a microscope and figure out how to do my own test. Until that day arrives.....

I'm totally stuck (read over-researched) on what I should de-worm Khaleesi with right now? I can readily get Ivomec-F injectable (which I understand is Ivomec Plus. I live in Thailand). But, I'm worried. Will this be ok for the kids too? It's the Clorsulon I'm particularly worried about.

I need expert advice please :shrug:help

Many, many thanks,


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I deworm with Ivomec Plus after a doe kids.


----------



## thailand (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you  So, just a one time dose or again in 10 days?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would probably do it twice, since she's looking anemic. Check over in the Health and Wellness section for more info on specifics, but I use the wormer orally. Can you get some version of Moxidectin over there? If you can get that, I would do that once and the Ivomec Plus once.


----------



## thailand (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for your replies 

I've managed to find powered Fenbendazole 4%, and also Kelamectin 1%. I've now bought both.

Well I'm now thinking I might just give the Kelamectin 1%. I've worked out her weight according to Fias Farm at 84 pounds. So am I correct that the dosage for her is 3.8cc (working on 1cc per 22 lbs)?

Can I mix this with something like banana (which she loves), or must it be shot down her throat?

Also - I think she might have lice as she's rubbing herself along fence lines a LOT, and both her and the kids are shaking their heads some. Will Kelemectin given orally for worms also kill lice this way at the same time? As well, she has had a clear runny nose for a while. Doesn't seem to have developed into anything though. Might this be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## thailand (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone can please confirm the dosage for Kelamectin. I'm holding off worming her until I get confirmation. Thanks 



thailand said:


> Thanks for your replies
> 
> I've managed to find powered Fenbendazole 4%, and also Kelamectin 1%. I've now bought both.
> 
> ...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kelamectin appears to be the equivalent of Ivermectin, from what I can tell using google.

If so, then the following applies:

Wormers: 
Cydectin Cattle Pour on 1cc per 22 lbs. orally
Valbazen liquid 1cc-10 lbs orally
Ivermectin Plus Injectable 1cc per 30 lbs orally (lung worms and liver fluke control, also controlling the 4th stage arrested larvae of HC that we use Cydectin for.
*Ivermectin 1% *injected at bottle dosages for lice, Mites and nose bots. *Orally for stomach worms and lungworms. 1cc per 50 pounds orally .*

Found here: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/kid-management-birth-till-kidding-kid-management-17520/


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And yes, you can mix it with whatever you want to get it down there.


----------



## thailand (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## thailand (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks again hsmomof4! Just injected 1.68 cc (roughly) into some apples and she wasn't sure to start with but then quickly gulped them down.  Hey, I am such a newbie at all this goat stuff, and I have a couple of dumb questions please.

1. The medication bottle (Kelamectin 1% = Ivermectin 10mg per 1ml). Now that I've poked the needle through the foil lid? do I need to stick something over the needle hole to keep it good for next time? What would be best?

2. The needle/syringe I used is a plastic reusable/metal syringe with metal needles. How do I best clean/sterilize these for use next time?

Thanks.....just learning so much!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The bottles that I've had have had a foil covering a rubber seal over the bottle. The foil was intended to be removed and then you just had the rubber seal, which pretty much closed back on itself after the needle was withdrawn. Then I would just wipe with rubbing alcohol before the next use. If yours is not like that, then perhaps put foil over the lid to keep stuff out.

Reusing that syringe for the same purpose (ie, pulling meds out of the bottle to be given orally) will be fine and you can just wash well and air dry. DO NOT use it for giving injections under any circumstances. You cannot get it clean enough at home. Just use disposable sterile needles and syringes for that.


----------



## thailand (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Wild4goats (Apr 7, 2015)

How many kids did you have? This I had a similar issue with 2 of my does. One had triplets, one had quads. About a week prior to kidding I checked eye lids as I do regularly and the doe with quads was extremely pale and the other with trips was also pale, but not quite as bad. I have been using Molly's herbal wormer for over a year with great success and I panic'd that the herbal was not working. Fortunately I also do my own fecals and tested the 2 goats and found both to be clear. So started doing research and found that it is not uncommon for does with 3 and 4 kids to get anemic during pregnancy. (Ironically, I myself had twins years back and also became anemic during pregnancy and had to have a transfusion, but didn't think about relating to the goat at the time) So I treated her with red cell and she had her kids and has recovered nicely. 
So before you assume it is worms, try to get a fecal. Obviously I realize if you can't get a fecal you should probably worm because you can't risk it. But giving her red cell would be good for her recovery regardless of whether it is caused by worms or the pregnancy.
I took a couple classes to learn about doing fecals. It is not hard and so worth it to get that info immediately. 
Hope your goat is ok.


----------

